# 2012 Polaris 500HO



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

What is a 2012 500 ho worth. Has 115 hours 998 miles. Viper winch with wireless remote and a everlast feeder. 
Never been mudding only used for deer camp. 

Thinking about upgrading to a side x side and dont even know what to list this bike at.


----------

